
Bitcoin exchange Bitfinex loses 119,756 bitcoins in security breach - mikecke
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/4vupa6/p2shinfo_shows_movement_out_of_multisig_wallets/d61oe33
======
mrb
This HN thread should be merged with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12214049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12214049)

